# Yes it works



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I became a believer while fish crystal clear water. I could see the smallmouths and would put my soft plastic in front of them. When a fish would not take a lure I would reel in and add scent to it. The fish would take it almost every time. I do not add my scent to the bag. I add it to my lure as I fish. My rule is that if I dip the lure in the water and do not see oil residue come off I add more. Typically this will be every 15-20 cast for jigs or spinnerbaits. Less for others. I have not found a difference in scents though. Have a good hook set.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

This was to go under the article on Scents.


----------

